# MOMO Rush Wheels Installed



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

I just got these in and couldn't wait to get them on. Big thanks to my buddies for letting me come up and borrow a lift. It's nice to know that once you've learned a skill, you don't lose it.

The wheels are MOMO Rush 18x8 45et. I used the OEM tires since I only have about 5k on the car. The wheels are only a couple pounds lighter than stock, but I really like the look.

Here's the finished product:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## gbinsb (Dec 30, 2014)

*how are the wheels holding up?*

I have been looking for some wheels to replace my austins. How have the MOMO rush's held up? any issues?


----------



## jeffsgtx (May 25, 2015)

gbinsb said:


> I have been looking for some wheels to replace my austins. How have the MOMO rush's held up? any issues?


What offset are the wheels? Is there any issues with clearances? What were your stock wheel size? I like the way your setup fills the wheel well.

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

jeffsgtx said:


> What offset are the wheels? Is there any issues with clearances? What were your stock wheel size? I like the way your setup fills the wheel well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


I am a bit confused by your post here. Are you talking about the OP on this thread or were you asking the guy you quoted?? The OP gives you the size info and such.


----------



## jeffsgtx (May 25, 2015)

krisco1996 said:


> I am a bit confused by your post here. Are you talking about the OP on this thread or were you asking the guy you quoted?? The OP gives you the size info and such.


Sorry for the confusion. I'm new to this forum and that was my first post. I wanted to asked the person with the car. Is that you? That being said, my car is a 2002 Jetta glx. The 24 valve bdf vr6. I'm looking for a wheel and tire upgrade but getting the biggest, lightest set of meats under the car with the look I want is Easter said than done. My stock setup is 17's but I want a more aggressive look, like I saw in the pic. 

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------

